# 30-06 for coyotes



## Little man 15 (Feb 25, 2004)

i am going to purchase a browning a-bolt in 30-06 and i was wondering if a 147gr. FMJ would be suitable for coyotes


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah you will definetly have enough firepower but you will blow the **** out of them. If you can id go smaller.

Just my $.02


----------



## Little man 15 (Feb 25, 2004)

ok thanks i think ill go .243


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

for yotes i would suggest even smaller than that. a .223 would be plenty of firepower.

Just my :2cents: and in the words of chris hustad, don't spend it all in one place, Tiger


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

To heck with these guys...they just dont know where to go for bullets.
why waste your money on buying two different guns when you could get the most versitle gun ever made? Just go to your gun store and ask if they have the 55gr Accelerator bullets. They are pretty much a sabot slug for an 06. BUY IT!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Go with the 243 if you need one gun for all your hunting up here. Stay away from the FMJ you'll be doing a lot of chasing after making a good hit on called in dogs. Go with a soft poing of hollow point if you want to sell your fur


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

30-06 will do just fine. This one was shot with a 270 WIN. The larger bullets fly sooo fast, they rarely leave a large exit wound.

The entry and exit on this one where the same size. Shot em' up with whatever ya got.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have to agree with Brad Andersons if your not going to be doing a lot of predator calling or coyote shooting in general then don't worry about it. However if you plan doing a lot of predator shooting and selling your furs i would suggest going with something a little lighter if those big bullets don't hit the right spot you have a big mess and a lot of sewing. The main thing is to just get out there so grab the gun you have and get after it. :sniper:


----------

